# Intel integrated graphics not appearing

## Bladesy

Hello all, I've been trying to replace my Nvidia GPU with my Intel HD 4600 integrated graphics for GPU passthrough, but I've ran into a problem. 

When I run lspci, I get the following output:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface #1

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev d0)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev d0)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family Z97 LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E220x Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)
```

The problem here is that I can only see one VGA controller - my Nvidia GPU. I believe that I should be getting another entry here for my integrated graphics, but I'm not and I can't figure out the reason why.

I've looked at the wiki and recompliled my kernel with the necessary intel settings, and emerged all the possible intel drivers - but still nothing.

Does anyone have any ideas on what I'm missing here?

Thanks for reading - just say if there are any other outputs I should post.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Is possible that Intel graphics card is disabled in bios?

----------

## Buffoon

Some motherboards disable onboard graphics when an add-on VGA card is inserted.

----------

## Bladesy

You were exactly right, I remember messing around with my motherboard's integrated graphics settings in the past, but it completely slipped my mind.

As it turns out, you have to boot with the integrated graphics to get them to show up at all.

Just one more thing though, and I hope this is the right section to be asking this, but is it possible to have multiple grub entries for the same kernel, but with different commandline parameters? I'm trying to make a system where I have 2 possible graphics choices, and can choose between my 2 cards at boot - would you know if such a thing is possible?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Bladesy wrote:*   

> Just one more thing though, and I hope this is the right section to be asking this, but is it possible to have multiple grub entries for the same kernel, but with different commandline parameters? I'm trying to make a system where I have 2 possible graphics choices, and can choose between my 2 cards at boot - would you know if such a thing is possible?

 

You can see here a method for nvidia and nouveau, but probably same method is applicable for your intent

----------

